# stillen supercharger kit



## GTFORZA (Jul 20, 2006)

I've heard all about the stillen supercharger kit for the 95-99 maxima. Where is it??

I've been all over the stillen site and for the vq30de there is nothing unless you have a vq30dek. Will that kit bolt up to my manifold with no problem??


----------



## GTFORZA (Jul 20, 2006)

wait forget the vq30dek kit I wasn't really paying attention. No supercharger for any vq30


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It's long discontinued. Hop onto the Maxima-only forums and see if anyone there is selling theirs.


----------

